# Loose tailstock



## Mickey (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a not so old Delta midi lathe  (out of warranty) and the tailstock wobbles on the lathe's rails. Is there any way to tighten this up so that alignment between the headstock and tailstock is maintained? It
 drove me crazy trying to figure out why my pens were coming out poorly until I discovered this problem. Actually I only discovered it because a bought a full size lathe and decided to try turning a pen on it and it came out beautifully.

Thanks,
Mickey


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like the nut underneath the ways isn't so tight. I'm not sure about the
Delta, but I know that John Goodin (johnnycnc) makes a replacement for the Jet.
If they're compatible, it's a good modification to have. If not, you might be able to
tighten the one you have.


----------



## Mickey (Nov 26, 2009)

Actually it's side to side wobble. The lock down part works just fine.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 26, 2009)

then I'm not sure I understand. If it locks down on the ways, what part is
wobbling? Is it a one piece tailstock? I'm not familiar with all the Delta models..


----------



## Mickey (Nov 26, 2009)

The entire part (one piece tailstock) wobbles. It means that you can lock the tailstock perfectly aligned with the headstock or almost 1/8th of an inch off left or right of center on the headstock. With a mandrel in place there's no way of knowing if the alignment is good or not.
Mine isn't the 46-460 but it looks the same.
http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?Offerings_ID=22014&TabSelect=Details


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not sure how that can happen if you have the right tailstock and it
locks down. The bottom of the tailstock should be exactly the size if the
opening of the ways. It should slip right between then with no play.
Is the bottom of the tailstock damaged? Does it look original?


----------



## Mickey (Nov 27, 2009)

I did some checking on a couple of other forums and this it appears is not an uncommon problem with the Delta. Even Delta says that some play in the tailstock is "normal". Disappointing to say the least. At least I have the full size lathe to work with. Guess I'll use the Delta as a door stop.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 27, 2009)

They said that "play in the tailstock" is normal????

Wow ..

I'd still look into tightening it up with a replacement part underneath the ways.
There's a nut and washer, but I know that once I replaced mine with an after-market
part, it tightened up considerably. I was getting some 'creep' and that solved it.

You should ask johnnycnc if his Jet part will fit on the Delta. It might..


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess they don't make precision tools then...I wouldn't think slop would be normal...


----------



## skiprat (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that specific lathe but could it be that the nut/plate under the ways has been overtightened and is now bent upwards so that it clamps against the bottom of the tailstock body before ( or more ) than it clamps against the bottom of the ways?
Can it be turned over? Perhaps the square block that travels between the ways ( whether it be part of the nut or part of the TS ) can be draw filed flat again?

Edit; Here's an exaggerated sketch of what I mean


----------



## Mickey (Nov 28, 2009)

It really has nothing to do with the lock down mechanism. It works fine. Nice and tight and no creep. Because there is slop between the base of the tailstock and the rail on either side you can't be sure the tailstock locks down perfectly aligned with the headstock. It can be off as much as an 1/8" in either direction.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 28, 2009)

Mickey said:


> It really has nothing to do with the lock down mechanism. It works fine. Nice and tight and no creep. Because there is slop between the base of the tailstock and the rail on either side you can't be sure the tailstock locks down perfectly aligned with the headstock. It can be off as much as an 1/8" in either direction.



I wonder if it is the wrong tailstock. Even without the lockdown
mechanism, that tailstock shouldn't give you that amount of play. It SHOULD
lock down aligned with the headstock. Otherwise, what's the point??
The bottom of the tailstock should be the same size as the opening in 
the ways, plus just enough for it to move without sticking.


----------



## RDH79 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a TurnCrafter Pro and it is the same way. I also didnt realize how solid the tailstock should be till I got a Jet. And I was always wondering if I got a new tailstock if that was the problem or if the bed slot was machined to wide. So I just live with it and turn on the jet and finish on the Turncrafter without bushings.


----------



## KenV (Nov 28, 2009)

I do not have a delta -- but have a couple of others -- European/American lathes control off the inside of the ways.  The tailstock is machined to fit between those two control surfaces.   Either the ways are worn wider or the tailstock casting is too narrow (loose).   

One can use set screws (gibs) to set the tailstock right (may take 4 -2 on each side front and back -  and then comes either shims or JBWeld to provide the wearing surface.  The old classic is to put in brass strips with screws holding them in place.  

Personally, for that much work, it is time to look at new lathes.


----------

